# ID this p please



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you id this piranha?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I dunno, either a sanchezi or a irritan. Post this in the ID forum.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh sorry, didnt know that. bmp said it was a rhom...wtf?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Piranha ID


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sanchezi


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay thanks Rhomzilla for the move, and Twitch for the id. bmp you liar, YOU LIAR!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

why the hell are you calling me a lier, I said its for a friend and now your going and running your mouth that im a lier wow that makes me mad Im sorry its not a rhom I didnt know that ,thats why I told you to post some pics to confirm what piranha it is so please dont call me a lier do you understand,.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Calm down it was a joke jeez...now wheres that CHILL PILL picture..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I dont take chill pills itzzzzzzzzz okkkk


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay didnt mean anything bad by it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Id complete.


----------

